# Kühlungsborn



## holk (3. Mai 2002)

Ich werde dieses Jahr in Kühlungsborn 14 Tage mit Familie Urlaub machen und kenne mich in dieser Ecke überhaupt nicht aus.Kann mir eventuell jemand weiterhelfen, wo von dort aus, die nächste bzw.die beste Möglichkeit besteht mit dem Kutter auf eine Ganztagestour zu gehen.
Oder vieleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wo dort gutes Brandungsangeln ist. ;+ 

Gruß holk


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2002)

Moin Holk,

ich kann Dir erste Hilfe über unsere Kutterinfopage (uuuuund klick) anbieten.

Brandungsangeln? Tscha - bis nach Rerik runter findest Du bestimmt ein Plätzchen am Strand...  SChau mal bei Jörg auf der Seite unter Gewässertips (uuund nochma klick)


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2002)

Moin holk!
Zum Hochseeangeln kann ich dir sagen das ab Rerik verschiedene Kutter auf See fahren. Desweiteren gibt es in Rerik und Kühlungsborn gutsortierte Angelgeschäfte wo du alles bekommen kannst was du brauchst, inclusive infos über Boote.
Alles weitere kommt per PM.


----------



## holk (3. Mai 2002)

Danke meine Herren,auch für die PN!
Da scheine ich gar nicht die schlechteste Ecke erwischt zu haben und ich war schon grummelig wo meine Frau(welche dieses Jahr mit der Auswahl dran ist)uns untergebracht hat.

Danke euch                                               gruß holk


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2002)

Wann genau bist du denn da oben. Vieleicht bin ich zu der Zeit auch mal ein Wochenende oben dann können wir uns mal treffen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Mai 2002)

Hallo Sportfreund,
ich war ein paarmal in Kühlungsborn und kann eigentlich
( September ) nur sagen: Erste Sahne. Da bis zu diesem Jahr
dort kein Hafen war, hatte ein Bootsvermieter ( Pockelwald )
kleine Boote mit FS freien Motoren ( richtig preiswert ) vom
Strand aus vermietet. Vielleicht gibts den ja noch. Die
Boote lagen am Strand, wenn man Richtung Westen geht. Da ist
eine Fischerhütte und Räucherofen. Es liegen auch die Boote des örtlichen Angelverein da (bzw. lagen..)

Die Angelei war immer Super. Dort gibts eine Landspitze
mit 6 bis 8m tiefen Wasser, richtig Strömung. Die fischen
dort in dem flachen Wasser mit heringsfarbenen Jensen Pilker
und in dem flachen Wasser kloppen die Dorsche richtig rein.
Plattfisch ist auch gut - sogar mit Steinbutt kann man rech-
nen. Meerforelle hab ich auch gut gefangen.
Ich hab damals auch viel geblinkert ( nachts ). Wenn ich da
nachts bei den Brandungsanglern aus dem Wasser kam mit soviel geblinkerten Dorschen am Band, bekamen die Brandungsangler feuchte Augen.
Tip: Geh zu den Jungs die dort die Boote am Strand haben, gib ein Bier aus und stell dich ordentlich vor. Die haben
selbst mich als Wessi schnell aufgenommen. Da laufen ein
paar richtige Orginale rum - und die wissen immer war gerade
geht!


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Mai 2002)

Danke Dolphin, :l 

solche Tipps von Boardmitgliedern sind überall Gold wert!! :z  :z 
Gruß aus Franken von Ossipeter :a


----------

